# Humane way to selectively breed CRS?



## jaekwong (Jul 9, 2013)

I've recieved a batch (About 20) cherry red shrimps, some really red, some not so red. They are a mix between painted fires and regular cherries 

I'd like to breed these selectively picking out only the very red ones. What do you breeders do with the ones that you don't want to continue breeding?

I only have one tank. ONe idea was to feed the not so red ones to my betta, but my lady snapped right at me for even thinking of such a cruel idea... and I agree... somewhat.

So what do you breeders do to keep the regular cherries from diluting the red?


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Sell all the ones you don't want to keep


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

lol you can send em to me and I can feed them to my monsters haha.. outta sight outta mind. my catfish can mow through like 50 convict fry a day @ 1/2 inch

give them to friends, bca members, sell em, craigslist ,or dont be so selective and keep em and start an army.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

you could sell them, give them away or feed them to your betta i see no moral issues with it


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

freeze them, feed them back to your shrimp.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

There really is no way to control which ones breed, other than removing the low grade ones. What you do with them is up to you. Maybe start another tank for the rejects, or give them away.


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Depending on how many quality shrimp you have, you could always place the few (I'm assuming that you have 4 or 5 red ones you would want to breed) good ones in a breeder box for now. That way you won't have any of the duds messing around with your best shrimp, but you would still have the 20 shrimp in your tank so it wouldn't look bare before they started breeding.

Otherwise, just sell them here. Shrimp tend to get picked up fairly quickly if the price is right.


----------

